# New Website GTR 23



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi guys,

a preview of our new R35 performance parts website

GTR 23 THE WORLDS BEST R35 GT-R PERFORMANCE PARTS

It's not finished, lots of missing parts, pics and prices etc..etc... our web man Darryl from Treble2 has had to fly to New Zealand to cover the WRC. Over the next few months will become a far more finished article in plently of time for the European release car  I'm hoping a number of UK/Euro dealers will follow davros lead and offer some of these awesome R35 performance parts, without effecting warranty etc...  we'll be stocking R35 aftermarket parts and also ship containers from Japan as much as possible so we take the hassel out of supplying parts to people than need them asap. For example container arriving 1st week in Sept has Auto select carbon, sunline exhausts, 5 zigen and much needed brake pads of various brands... one trouble we are fining is that it takes 3 weeks to make a brand new Titanium exhaust but demand for Amuse for example is masssive due to orders from USA and Asia, so for Amuse at least for moment is end of Oct if ordered now.

Although prices are initally in £, we can and do sell all over the world, in fact last few months its been pretty much all outside Europe.

Enjoy. Lots cool new vids and pics will be added to the gallery. Including tuning (dyno results etc..) & services pages etc... i'm also waiting on an unbelievable amount of info from other Japanese tuning houses who havn't really shown their R35 hand yet...


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks very promising, Can i ask why the name "GTR 23"?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You know what Ben, I was about to post that the name of the website is lost if you have to explain it on the front page.

lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Maybe 23 GTR would be abit easier to understand? I know it's probably abit late now...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MacGTR said:


> Looks very promising, Can i ask why the name "GTR 23"?


here's a clue 











I thought it sounded cool, makes you think... sounds better than R35 super power parts store .com hehe


Check out the site lots of translated info from Japanese tuner sites like Amuse, Sunline and Autoselect which havn't really been seen before


----------



## Jockey (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice looking site & easy to navigate! Only annoying thing is that the back button doesn't work in internet explorer 7...!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

great site! one question as I'm new to tuning etc, if you put an aftermarket exhaust on like the one mentioned (+30bhp and noise!) on your site, if i drive the car the same as before does it increase the mpg?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I see why it's called 23 I think.










Looks good.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Benji, on GTR 23, in the Amuse section, it says about the R1 Titan exhaust taking power up to 611ps and torque to 268kg/m (whats that in lb.ft??). Is that in conjunction with ECU upgrade or Induction upgrade of just the exhaust?? Does the exhaust get rid of the cats and do you know how loud (db) and how much it is???


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> here's a clue
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it sounded cool, makes you think... sounds better than R35 super power parts store .com hehe


Of course, now I understand. I never knew it was an r35 number as well. I only thought they used it on the skylines.


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

I noticed you used my photoshop for the sunline exhaust RS model, if you want a better resolution one, here is the original file in 1920*1200 resolution.:wavey:

http://jiaimge.free.fr/Nissan GTR/Sunline Racing RS exhaust 004.jpg


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

apparently the japanese for twenty three transliterates as nee san...btw nice pic jiaim


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The Japanese for _two three _is (phonetically speaking) nee san


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ok thanks gang 


Lots of updates coming up. cheers for feedback. exciting times


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck with the site Ben but you might want to change some of the facts on the homepage 

Regards

Iain


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

the front page of the site talks about figures obtained using BP ultimate 102 unleaded. I had thought that in the UK BP ultimate was 97RON whereas shell V-power is 99RON. is the 102 ultimate from a special racing fuel supply........also i'm surprised the power gain from using 102 octane fuel is so modest. I seem to remember when EVO ran a comparison of different fuels they found that shell optimax (as was) which then was only 98RON took a whole half a second off a standard Jag XJR's 0-60mph time.....or was that down to the cleaning effects of the fuel.........sorry if I'm straying too far from the topic of this thread but i am (sort of) talking about Ben's new website.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

you may also want to note that the 480hp that nissan claims is at 10% friction loss. all other dyno's sofar have not used 10% loss as far as i know, so that may make results a bit differnt, but overall a dyno is a tool, so its great to find gains of products being added to your car, a before install dyno run and after isntalled run. its not a great indicater of exact perfect hp figures.

anyways, its great to see someone offering great products for the R35! I cant wait to hear all the other updates


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i know the web guy is out for a while, but i noted something i just found... i cant seem to go back in the flash layout. say i click on "The GTR" and then "Design". i cant go back to the list where design was first. i have to go through the whole processes of clicking "the Gtr" again. it happens in annothe area but i dont remember cause i did it this morning half asleep.


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

nice website, learnt something as well

[/buys 23 GTR plate from dvla]

my only worry would be how much is a replacement engine gonna cost if lunch it?


are these front splitters wind tunnel tested or just to look pretty and scrape on sleeping policeman?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice web site Ben ,Should come in handy :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Eric GTR said:


> nice website, learnt something as well
> 
> [/buys 23 GTR plate from dvla]
> 
> ...


oh gawd im such a nerd i just bought ?23 GTR plate for £350 ....


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i dunno if all the front splitters have been tested. i know that they all have used previous designs that have done favorable to the tuners in the past and incorperated that design in the new design for the R35.

and then the tuners go out to do before and after laptimes to see how well the modifiactions have done.

so they all were not wind tunnel tested, but they all incorperate a design that does benifit added downforce. alot of research in track times and simple mods have figured it out.

also annother note - amuse tested some canards and found that they would cause lower track times when they used the canards... there design was flawed so they decided to scrap them. im not sure if they will re-do them as a better design at a later date, but you get what im trying to say, they do laptime testing to figureout if somethings going to work or not.

voltex is really the only one i know that does wind tunnel testing... but they dont do it spacific to every car... i belive they tested the z33 from sunline racing and around 8 other cars or so, more to come.


----------

